# most comfortable boot for rome 390 b's and forces?



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

nike kaiju


----------



## 865'boarder (Sep 17, 2010)

I personally like my 86 fast tracks with my union forces. They seem to work a little bit better than my zoom force 1's. Nike Kaiju's are a pretty solid boot too.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

The best boots are the boots that fit your feet. Don't worry so much about binding compatibility and just make sure the boots are comfortable on your feet and won't cause any pain.

Definitely never buy boots just because they supposedly work well with a certain binding. That's a recipe for footpain.


----------



## 865'boarder (Sep 17, 2010)

Jed said:


> The best boots are the boots that fit your feet. Don't worry so much about binding compatibility and just make sure the boots are comfortable on your feet and won't cause any pain.
> 
> Definitely never buy boots just because they supposedly work well with a certain binding. That's a recipe for footpain.


excellent point. I just know from my boot experience that the 32's fit better than my ZF1's. The toe strap on the forces stay on better for some reason. Boots are a personal preference and everybody has their own tastes.


----------



## jeremy86 (Jul 20, 2008)

Totally agree with Jed here. I have both bindings and they are awesome, didn't really have any problem with any boots. Having said that, the straps on the Boss is way more comfortable (esp toe strap). Also, the toe strap on the force can create a bit of pressure point if it isn't properly adjusted.


----------

